# T.R. Alpha 5 pin need help



## jalee37190 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just bought this trophy ridge sight last week and mounted. i am shooting blazer vanes and my top vane is hitting the bottom of the sight I can't move it up because I had to move the pins and sight all the way down To get it set. How can I fix this.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

move your peep up.....


----------

